# Can't find cat pee on carpet - how to clean?



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

One of our cats has peed at least once on the dining room carpet. I've gone over the entire carpet at night with a black light and I can't find any sign of it, but it sure does stink!! I've tried using some pet stain and odor remover product heavily around the room, soaking the carpet with a 1 foot wide area along the wall (since the corner/edge is the most likely place they'd pee). But, no help at all!

Some spray-on carpet cleaner that you then vacuum up did no good either.

How do I get rid of this? Whatever I do, it looks like I need to do it to the whole carpet, not just a "spot" since I can't find any one spot, so previous suggestions I've read about applying whatever to a spot aren't going to work here -- has to be the entire carpet!

Should I cover entire room with vinegar and water? Help???


----------



## devianthellcat (Sep 9, 2005)

This is taken from "twisted whiskers" I don't know how good it works, I haven't tried it.

First blot up as much of the urine as you can with paper towels. Be careful not to force the urine down deeper into the carpet.
After blotting, place dry paper towels over the spot and press down to absorb more liquid. Keep repeating until no more liquid is blotted up.
Use a pet stain and odor remover, the best onces contain enzymes that neutralize the odor in urine. Never use products containing ammonia to clean urine odor, Urine is partly made up of ammonia and will make your cat think another cat has urinated there and will may feel the need to spray on top of it to reclaim his spot. A good pet stain and odor remover is "Natures Miracle" You can find it in your local pet supply store or through mail order catalogs.
Be certain to get the enzyme stain and odor remover deep enough into the carpet. If the urine reached the padding under the carpet, be sure it also gets covered with the liquid. Don't rub.
Leave the enzyme product on the carpet for as long as the label recommends. 
Blot up the liquid with towels until the spot is dry. Don't rub
Put a towel down on the spot with something to weigh it down. Keep in place for an hour or so to aborb the last bit of moisture.

This is for if you ever do find the spot..and if it's cat urine..it might not be since you can't find it with a black light..does it smell like ammonia? Worst comes to worst... use the above suggestion on the whole carpet.


----------



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

Have you read the Sticky on the top of this forum? It's "Sticky: Things that saved my home! Solving Urine Problems". It offers some great advice on what you're asking.

Good luck!!


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

I'd prefer not to blot an entire carpet. How much Nature's Miracle would that take anyway?


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

Yep I read the sticky although pennies and spot treating won't help if I can't find it. The carpet is a dark red color so it seems to hide it well. I've tried finding by getting on my hands and knees and sniffing.... yuck! And didn't work anyway.

What's a "little green machine"? I tried some google searches and came up with all sorts of wierd stuff nothing that looked like a vacuum.


----------



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

But if you use a black light, the spot(s) with urine should still turn green or black, no? Even though your carpet is dark red, there should still be some noticeable discoloration wherever there is urine.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

When I had to do my whole carpet, I took an enzyme cleaner for shampoo vaccumes and bought the vaccume, though you could just rent one and save money unless it occures often then buying a 200 dollar one would be better, I've also used vinegar in the shampoo resevour. But that seemed to do it for me. It took a couple of shampoos and smelled much better after it dried. This was when I was housbreaking a puppy who wouldn't housbreak. He walked and peed so I had a hard time blotting up a line of pee that was ten feet long, especially a line from the bottom of the stairs to the top. We now know there is something wrong with him, he even failed a guaranteed puppy class and gets free lessons for life lol.


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

I thought the black light was supposed to make spots lighter? I see lots of hairs and other bits of debris show up brightly.

So, its supposed to be darker? I did see a couple of slightly darker spots but I could not tell what they were and I did not smell anything more when I sniffed.


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

OK I went over carpet again and found a few darker spots this time, and only one of them I can confirm is actual pee. I smelled it, smells like pee mixed with pet stain remover. Just to be sure, I smell 12" away from it, and it smells like pet stain remover. The other spots don't smell and may be food or even puke stains for all I know.


----------

